# Is a 75 Gallon tank big enough to house the following fish?



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

2 x South American Black Acara (1 male, 1 female)
2 x Convict Cichlids (1 male, 1 female)
1 x Firemouth Cichlids (female)
1 x Jewel Cichlids (female)
1 x Green Terror (female)
1 x Oscar
1 x Plec

Also, how big will the green terror get?

Thanks


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You definitely can not do a GT and Oscar for anything long term. It would definitely have to be short term. You can give it a try but I know it will not work unless you are willing to change 25pct of water every other day.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Too much aggression in that tank, and being as small a tank as it is, not enough distance between blind spots. I think a GT, pleco and maybe one convict and one firemouth might work. The pleco gets very big if its a common. Or One Oscar and pleco. 
Or you could do One Convict, firemouth and Jewel. If you get a pair of any of these, I don't think the tank is big enough without a lot of aggression during breeding.
My opinion of course.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would never suggest doing a 25% water change every pther day. This would ne over stocked but water changes that volume so frequently is guaranteed to stress any fish


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

Sorry my mistake it's actually a 95 gallon tank! Will that make a difference?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Not really. I would either rule out the oscar and terror or keep one in the tank with a pleco. A 90 gal should have the same footprint. If it were a 6 foot tank it would have a better chance of working


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

If I took the green terror out of the equation altogether and kept the oscar, would the above combination of fish wotk in the 95 gallon tank?


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

Apologies if I seem like a complete novice it's because I am


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

It would become crowded as they mature especially if the cons or acaras paired up. A four foot tank doesnt give that many fish alot of room to swim.


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a 125 gallon ca/sa tank. the dominant fish are a 10 inch male gt, a 10 inch male nic and a pair of oscars, 7 inch and 10 inch. there are also an assortment of loaches and smaller cichlids, spilurus and jewel. as soon as i put the oscars in, the tank looked crowded. i am presently looking to rehome the oscars. a 95 might be ok for a single oscar only but a 6 foot tank would be better. my choice would be gt and jewels. good luck


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I would say lose the green terror, one of the acara, the male con and then you should be pretty good for a pretty long while.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

bluejack23 said:


> I would never suggest doing a 25% water change every pther day. This would ne over stocked but water changes that volume so frequently is guaranteed to stress any fish


Are You kidding? -.- I do 80%+ daily and last I check my fish are thriving not stressing. What will stress them out is dirty gross water full of waste. Not clean pristine mineral filled water


----------



## marcaddison (May 17, 2012)

I've reduced the stock to the following occupants in the 95 gallon tank;

1 x South American Black Acara (female)
1 x Convict Cichlid (female)
1 x Firemouth Cichlid (female)
1 x Green Terror (female)
1 x Oscar
1 x Plec

What do people think now about my tank being mostly haromnious long term? Feel free to be brutally honest, I want this tank to work long term and I'm still a novice.

Cheers


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Get rid of the Oscar and the Pleco and and your bioload will be ALOT better. Aggression wise you might still have problems


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

What might work now with smaller fish can become unworkable down the line. Imo, a full-grown OSCAR and GT in a 75g tank is crowded. That the gt is a female helps a little, though. If all these fish are 3-4" right now, then it may work for a while, but trouble's coming.

A firemouth is going to have trouble holding its own in that tank. They tend to be pushy, but haven't the goods to back it up. If the gt gets nasty (and some do), the firemouth is going to be in trouble. The convict can hide. Common pleco (which I assume this is) is going to get too big to throw into the mix, but you need something that can clean up after the Oscar - pictus cat would be a better choice.

I agree with others that you need to be thinking EITHER oscar OR gt, but not both. You can maybe get away with the acara. The convict should be ok. Ditch the pleco and get the pictus (or two). The oscar will get BIG, so that limits what else you can have. The gt can become nasty, which ALSO would limit what you can have.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

marcaddison said:


> I've reduced the stock to the following occupants in the 95 gallon tank;
> 
> 1 x South American Black Acara (female)
> 1 x Convict Cichlid (female)
> ...


I'm on the same boat as the others. Think about getting rid of the GT or Oscar. personally I would loose the oscar since they are VERY dirty fish. however they always do have a "puppy dog" personality. It's your choice. 
Also think about adding a pleco once the tank has been stocked and settled down for a few months. they just make for extra poop!


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree with most on this thread, but this thread also has me thinkin about my own setup. I would choose the GT over the oscar, personally. More striking in appearance and doesnt get quite as big as an oscar. The pleco, i would do away with. With the setup your thinking about, you need dither fish, just as I have, Giant Danios. Also, in place of the pleco, get some bottom dwellars like Emerald Catfish ( i have them as well), or pictus catfish. One, the cats i mention will be more active, two, they dont get nearly as big, and 3, they will not put as much strain on your bioload. In my setup, I have a GT, JD, Firemouth, 2 Convicts (Male and Female), parrot, Green Severum, 4 emerald catfish, and 11 giant danios. Water changes are inevitable, I do 1 large one of 50% on sundays or mondays, and during the week I will do a smaller water change of 20% (to get poop out).

Also if and when the convicts pair, i generally use those as live feeders. The emerald cats do a great job of cleaning the floor of leftover food.

Hope this info helps with you plans.


----------



## dright21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would do Firemouth, Convict, GT, and personally would go for an all Male Tank or an All Female Tank. If you would like to see the Cons pair up or something then keep those two in a 30 Gallon and you can feed their babies to the fish in the Larger tank. It's all about what you want to do, and if the fish can thrive and live comfortably.


----------

